# Title



## RevDogo (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been training in JKD "concepts" for 14 years off and on and decided to really get serious about developing skill over the last 6+ years. I decided to alter the way I teach a lot of the trapping concepts from Kali and decided to seriously study the WC trapping and structure. Some of the teachers I have studied with dropped the WC while others have only added Kali after teaching the Jun Fan GFu. Anyway the point of all of this is since I feel like a newbie with my concentration on WC theory and Chi Sao....

So although I have been authorized to teach my group...I don't call myself Sifu nor do I normally call the guys that learn from me 'my students' and I never ask them to call me by anyother name or title than my given name, or super handsome dude...lol.....
When does a new teacher become "Suchandsuch" Sifu?
I'm not looking for titles and I even call my guys training partners instead of students. But I am curious about the way people receive titles.


----------



## simplicity (Feb 8, 2012)

I liked to be called John, but my friends/students want to call me Sifu... I tell them my name is John and they say, ok Sifu... lol (o_0) 

I'm a just a student like them, I just might have trained longer then they did... I do know if anyone of them ever call me a master, they better plan on getting a nose bleed... I fill we ever master anything... We just get better at "IT"... (^_^)


Something to think about, as I always say...


----------

